# Need help with a pioneer vsx-820



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

Well I have a pioneer vsx-820 and I love it works great but I didn't use it for awhile and the batteries went dead in the remote I put new ones in now it stopped working not sure what to do all the sound setting and everything is done threw the remote. not sure if I need codes to reprogram it or what any help would be great.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

one of these might work

Operating multiple receivers (p.76)
Up to four receivers can be operated discretely using this receiver's remote control when using multiple receivers, provided they are this receiver models. The receiver to be operated is switched by inputting the preset code to set the remote control setting.
• Set the remote modes on the receivers before using this function (see Remote Control Mode Setup on page 106).
1 Press and hold the R.SETUP, press “4” for three seconds.
The LED flashes continuously.
• To cancel the preset setup mode press R.SETUP.
2 Press the number button for the receiver (“Receiver 1” to “Receiver 4”) you wish to operate.
For example, to operate “Receiver 2”, press “2”.
If the LED lights for one second, the setting has been successfully completed.
When the preset code is input, the LED flashes three times to indicate that the setting has failed.

Resetting the remote control presets (p.82)

This will erase all preset remote control preset codes and programmed buttons.1
1 Press and hold the R.SETUP, press “0” for three seconds.
The LED flashes continuously.
2 Press and hold the ENTER button for three seconds.
If the LED lights for one second, the erasing has been successfully completed.


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks and also don't have the manual for the receiver


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFi...0302.pdf/RK=0/RS=JTyrTZNRASfYhV4UhmidKDzlp_I-


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

that wouldn't open but I found it


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

any other help?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

neither of those worked? If not, that was my repertoir of knownledge, sorry


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

no didn't work I don't see R.SETUP. on my remote even or a led light lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't able to help


----------



## allisman42 (Jan 8, 2015)

its all good thanks for your time


----------

